# [H]Baal Preds, BA, Bits, Deathguard [W]$$$ Paypal, Bits, BA Dreadnought



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to trade in the US and Canada only, makes it easier. 

*Heres what I've got:*
2 Baal Predators (dakka) both are painted in the Angels Sanguine colour scheme, though the highlighting on the black side is a bit thick - easily fixable. I hade to convert the Assault Cannons on one of the Preds, here are pictures:









5 man Scout Sniper Squad, 4 snipers, 1 missile launcher. Built and primed black, unpainted

I have a 10 man squad of Deathguard, painted to a tabletop standard and based. Some examples:



























And last - I've got an assortment of bits from 40k Chaos, Beastmen, BA, SM, and Space Wolves, along with a few odds and ends from DA. I also have some of the really old las pistols and flame pistols for heresy armies.

Let me know through PM, thanks for looking!
Cheers


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

*Update:*

Changed what I am looking to get as a trade. Trades will still be made in the U.S. and Canada only, however, if you want to purchase something via paypal, I will ship to wherever, it will just take longer to get to you. I can even post what you want on ebay so that you do not have to worry about getting ripped off. Just let me know.

Here is what I am looking for:
- Razorbacks, need 3 total, preferably unbuilt, definitely unpainted. It would need to have either the assault cannon turret or las/plas if it is built
- This guy
- Death Company Dreadnought with claws (built or unbuilt, unpainted)
- Dark Angel robed heads (2) - the ones with their helmets on
- Dark Angel robed legs, the standing ones, not the running ones (2)
- $$$ paypal, prices negotiable, just send me a PM


----------

